# B7500 3 point lift problems



## jloveall (Dec 3, 2013)

I have a 2003 Kubota B7500, with a front end loader. I was using a box blade and the lift stopped working. Stuck about half way up. Over the next day it slowly dropped to the ground. I have changed the filters and fluid, cleaned the screen and checked the knob under the front of the seat to be sure it is open. The handle appears to be turning the shaft when I move it back and fourth. The feel of the handle is like it has no pressure on it, like it is neither in neutral, lift or lower. Is there anything I can do before I load it up to take it too the shop? 

Thanks,


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Have you bleed the line for air?


----------



## jloveall (Dec 3, 2013)

no I have not. I will give that a try this evening. Thanks for the input


----------



## jdboy (Dec 3, 2013)

How much weight is in it


----------



## jdboy (Dec 3, 2013)

I looked at some things
1.the screw that the hydraulics go up could be warn down
2.the hydraulic fluid gets weak try getting a denser oil


----------



## jloveall (Dec 3, 2013)

I have unhooked the box blade and it still does not move up or down


----------



## jdboy (Dec 3, 2013)

How dence is th hidrlic fluid


----------



## jloveall (Dec 3, 2013)

I found the problem. The pin that holds the handle attachment to the shaft that comes out of the housing was loose and did not allow the handle to move the shaft in a full range of motion. It looked like it was moving but really wasn't. Tapped the pin back in and the lift started working. The hydraulic oil needed to be changed anyway so this was God's way of saying get it done. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Glad to read you located the problem... sometimes its the little things.


----------

